
Show HN: Don't Hunt Me – Avoid Getting Hunted on Product Hunt - marcantoinefon
https://donthuntme.com/
======
marcantoinefon
I created a small script that detects users coming from Product Hunt and
blocks them + redirect them back to PH.

Product Hunt became a huge part of a product launch and at getting traction.
But it can be ruined by a premature hunt.

I hope this tool will help some people or maybe start a discussion at PH to
address this problem for all product developers.

The snippet is available on github as well if you'd like implement it
yourself:
[https://github.com/marcantoine/donthuntme](https://github.com/marcantoine/donthuntme)

------
project7
Wow I wish I knew this earlier.. some of PH hunters already posted our product
when we are not ready yet and it didn't get featured... This is brilliant :)

------
cheepo2109
Wow! nice one! Those PH hunters are getting out of control

------
boaticus
Good job! Nice and simple. :)

